# Purigen Seachem FW Regeneration



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Need some clarification on the regeneration process.

1] Do I soak Purigen in straight bleach? OR 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
2] Can I use Acqua + water condition to remove chlorine.
3] Do you have to use a neutral regulator & why?.


Thanks.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

aquaman said:


> Need some clarification on the regeneration process.
> 
> 1] Do I soak Purigen in straight bleach? OR 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
> 2] Can I use Acqua + water condition to remove chlorine.
> ...


Anyone. 

Well I am going to soak it in 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
Declorinate with Acqua plus
And i got the Seachem buffer.

I think this is the correct regeneration process.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

aquaman said:


> Anyone.
> 
> Well I am going to soak it in 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
> Declorinate with Acqua plus
> ...



After testing the water after the buffer solution, I noticed my Alkalinity is past 300?. Why is this. Everything else is perfect.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What buffer are you using and how much are you adding and to what?

Regeneration is with 50/50 bleach and water for 24hr. I then put it into a pitcher of tap water and add Prime, then let it sit for ~8hr to remove the chlorine. I then add new water to a smaller cup and add acid buffer then look for the color to return to a light brownish yellow. I don't ever check it past that.

BTW what are you using to keep your Purigen in? I used a fine mesh bag from Dr Fosters but even that was too big for the Purigen. I kept loosing some with each rinse or regeration...etc, so I stopped.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> What buffer are you using and how much are you adding and to what?
> 
> Regeneration is with 50/50 bleach and water for 24hr. I then put it into a pitcher of tap water and add Prime, then let it sit for ~8hr to remove the chlorine. I then add new water to a smaller cup and add acid buffer then look for the color to return to a light brownish yellow. I don't ever check it past that.
> 
> BTW what are you using to keep your Purigen in? I used a fine mesh bag from Dr Fosters but even that was too big for the Purigen. I kept loosing some with each rinse or regeration...etc, so I stopped.



I did all of that and the color is back to the normal. However, I tested the water at the last stage [ after the buffer and the water was= nitrite .10, Hardness 0, Chloring 0, Alkalinity ***very high over 300, PH 7-7.5. Why is the Alkalinity so high. Anyway, I gave it a final rinse in the fine mesh bag and now i am letting it air dry in the bag. Once it is air dry I am going to put it back in the container it came in for next time. I rotate my purigen.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Which buffer did you use?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Which buffer did you use?


I used:

SeaChem Neutral Regulator adjusts pH to neutral (pH 7.0) from either a low or high pH and maintains it there. It softens water by precipitating calcium and magnesium while removing any chlorine, chloramine, or ammonia.

The use of SeaChem Neutral Regulator makes other conditioning unnecessary. To lower pH below 7.0 use Neutral Regulator with Acid Regulator (or Discus Buffer). To raise pH above 7.0 use with Alkaline Regulator. All of these products will enhance and stabilize the freshwater aquarium environment


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Not too familar with that product. My guess is that it contains both acid and akaline buffers to get to the 7.0 target. The purigen uses the acid portion only to get rid of the chlorine and regenerate it, so then you are left with very akaline water in your case.

In my case (acid buffer) and in the case of discus buffer (also an acid buffer), my guess is that the acid gets used up and our water (used to soak the Purigen) would be fairly neutral since my buffer does not have any akaline buffer in it. 

Your buffer should be fine, but I would then rinse the Purigen under the sink for a few secs.

Just ignore this:I typically just use a combo of acid and akaline buffer to get to any pH I want. Right now I shoot for 6.5.  I was just comparing how I pH my tank vs how you do using Neutral Regulator.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Not too familar with that product. My guess is that it contains both acid and akaline buffers to get to the 7.0 target. The purigen uses the acid portion only to get rid of the chlorine and regenerate it, so then you are left with very akaline water in your case.
> 
> In my case (acid buffer) and in the case of discus buffer (also an acid buffer), my guess is that the acid gets used up and our water would be fairly neutral since my buffer does not have any akaline buffer in it. I typically just use a combo of acid and akaline buffer to get to any pH I want. Right now I shoot for 6.5.
> 
> Your buffer should be fine, but I would then rinse it under the sink for a few secs.


What i mean is the water that i soaked the Purigen in to recharge read an Alkalinity of over 300. I have not put that in my tank yet. Should i re-soak the purigen in an Acid buffer solution. Please advise


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

aquaman said:


> What i mean is the water that i soaked the Purigen in to recharge read an Alkalinity of over 300. I have not put that in my tank yet. Should i re-soak the purigen in an Acid buffer solution. Please advise


My answer above was referring to just the water you are soaking your Purigen in. I think rinsing your Purigen under tap or RO/DI water should be good enough. The Purigen used up all the acid from your netural regulator, so it shouldn't need any more.

I think I confused you when I added why I have acid and akaline buffer seperately rather than having something like your Neutral regulator buffer for my tank. Just re-read my post above. I edited it and omitted the line that was out of context so it should make sense now....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> My answer above was referring to just the water you are soaking your Purigen in. I think rinsing your Purigen under tap or RO/DI water should be good enough. The Purigen used up all the acid from your netural regulator, so it shouldn't need any more.
> 
> I think I confused you when I added why I have acid and akaline buffer seperately rather than having something like your Neutral regulator buffer for my tank. Just re-read my post above. I edited it and omitted the line that was out of context so it should make sense now....sorry for the confusion.



Don't be sorry. You are helping me out. I have already rinsed it under tap water & dried it. I now have it stored in the original container it came with untill next use. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

BTW, what filter "bag" are you using for your Purigen? I use a fine mesh bag that is ok, but I still loose some every time I agitate or rinse it. I am considering some panty hose or something next time.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Do not remember the type. I got it at PETCO. It is a very fin mesh bag and i only lost a few grains.


----------

